# HRH Prince Charles



## -Oy- (Apr 3, 2019)

Today HRH Prince Charles visited my home town Wigan to see some of our arts and culture facilities. I was lucky enough to be one of the three photographers given access to follow him around for the day. Here's a small sample of the 500 or so photos I took! 

Nice chap 

1. Here he comes






2. His "people" said he wouln't be meeting The Public. He had other ideas 





3.





4.





5.





6. His "people" said he'd be driven the 200m to the toffee factory. He had other ideas 





7.





8.





9. At Wigan Little Theatre





10.





11.





12.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 3, 2019)

smiles a lot!! and Wigan looks a bit damp?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2019)

Oy, you got some great shots! I especially like the one sitting in the theater. You ought be be able to sell them easily!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2019)

They're better than the ones in the Media today... have you sold them?


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 3, 2019)

Thanks folks. I was an offical photographer for the event - so I've already been paid


----------



## Falcon (Apr 3, 2019)

Charlie's   a good  ole  boy!  He looks  really  good  and  healthy.

Nice   pics  OY.    Thanks.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 3, 2019)

Oops double post


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 3, 2019)

That's quite an honor.  Great photos.  It's like being there in person.  I just realized how much the prince resembles his Mom.

Don


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 3, 2019)

Impressive, Oy.   Great shots.


----------



## norman (Apr 3, 2019)

-Oy- said:


> Thanks folks. I was an offical photographer for the event - so I've already been paid


 *Excellent work....*


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 3, 2019)

I see a man who is ready to become king when the time comes. 
Is he as popular as those photos seem to represent?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 3, 2019)

You could   be right  Warrigal.   I think  he could handle it.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2019)

Great pictures but I never cared for him, he’s my least favorite Royal.

My favorites are William and Kate and their children.  Next are Harry and Meghan but if all the stories in the tabloids are to be believed she’s somewhat of a Diva but who knows.

I am excited to see if she has a boy or girl this month...I’m hoping a girl, born on the 18th but I think she’s due earlier.

What’s the scoop, Holly?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 3, 2019)

Fantastic shots! I've never seen him so close up. He has aged gracefully.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks folks - he was very friendly and at ease with people. Of course as is usuall the photographer was ignored as part of the furniture - it’s how we roll


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2019)

Amazing photos, and I love how he does his own thing .. meeting with the people when he feels like it.

Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2019)

He seemed to be genuinely enjoying himself. I live in Burnley and he takes a great interest in the North.


----------

